# colorant manufacturer...update!



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I got an email today from Alternasense. They said my order was on it's way! I just got an order of colors in the mail from Ellens Essentials, so I've got all sorts of coloring options now! Alternasense has moved it's warehouse and their home, and their internet and phone services were down for a period of time. They said the initial delay was caused by pay pal not notifying of my order. Anyway, they've made it right, so I'm happy now. Just thought I'd let you all know in case anyone planned to order from them. 


In September I placed an order for soap colorants from Alternasense. I never recieved my order, and couldn't remember who I ordered from. I did the research today through pay pal, and found out who the company was, the order date, and when they charged my card. I got their phone number also, however when I call I get a message that says "all circuits are busy". I also sent two emails but so far no reply. Does anyone know if this company is still in business, or have had problems with them in the past? I guess I can always file a complaint with pay pal, hadn't thought of that, but really wanted my colors for the swap, and now that I have all these cool soaps to sample, I'd love to try some colorings. 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

have never ordered from them but here is some info off their web site just to dbl ck what you have as a ph number and email addy.

Alternasense Skin Design Products

237 Creekside Drive

Belleville, Michigan 48111

Phone:

(734) 461-0921

Email Directory:

Please read through our directory and send your information to the appropriate email address for a prompt response.

Ordering Inquiries: mailto:[email protected]

Product Inquiries: mailto[email protected]

Wholesale Inquiries: mailto:[email protected]

Damaged Orders or Concerns: mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

Thanks Sondra,
Yes, I did find their website and did send emails...have tried that phone number but apparently it's out of service as I've gotten the same "all circuits are busy" message every time I call. I'll try again tomarrow.
Anita


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

I'm so sorry you are having problems. I have ordered from them several times with no problems (though it does usually take 2-3 weeks for my order to arrive). It's been awhile since I ordered from them though. Please keep us updated with how this turns out because I had planned to do another big order with them after the first of the year.

I hope it works out and you get your product or your money back.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

an update. I still have not gotten through to this company. I'm using their published phone number, don't see any other one, and I've emailed several of their email addresses. It's been nearly 3 months since I placed my order and they charged my card. I can't seem to track the order.....they never sent me a tracking advice so I am assuming it did not go out. The order was for around $35...It's frustrating. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

Yeah, at this point, I definitely would file some sort of complaint and see if you can get your money back.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

I sent emails to every single email address on their website and got every one of them back as undeliverable. I tried to file a complaint through pay pal but I got a response that said they could not help me with that particular problem! The phone number is still not working. 
Darn.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

Paypal can't help you get your money back when you never got your stuff that you paid for through them??? Wow.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

see if this will help you
http://en.b2b168.com/c168-137207.html

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

also you may contact this salon and see if Alternasense is still existing
Acknowledgements:
This company could not exist if not for the help and support of some very good-hearted and Christian people. We, the founders of Alternasense Skin Design Products, would like to take this time to thank them:

Dr. Brian K. Griffin, Owner of Hair Elegance Beauty Salon, located at 3320 S. Grove Road in Ypsilanti, Michigan 48111. If it were not for you giving us the chance and space in your salon Alternasense would never have come to life. Please visit Dr. Griffin's web site at www.thehairdoc.com or email him at [email protected] for information on services and products from the salon


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

Thanks Sondra, I will make the contacts you suggested. I did recieve an auto email from them, finally. I had sent them an inquiry asking about ordering something, (not complaining about an order I did not recieve.) They sent an email back saying that my order might be delayed up to two weeks because they were moving their warehouse. I guess that would explain things...maybe. There is no mention of a move on their website that I could see and I would think that if they decided not to answer their phones during this time they would at least put a message on the phone stating what was going on. Oh, well, I'm going to order my peacock colors anyway, I made a sale and have a little money in my pay pal account, which needs to go back in the business. I'll keep trying.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

Just like when dealing with anything, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Go to the major soap forums, like the dish and candletech or whatever it is, and ask about them on there...I bet you get an immediate response  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: colorant manufacturer*

That's a good idea Vicki, now, if I can just remember my dish password.


----------

